# Good deal on a snatch block



## MontanaResident (Jan 22, 2020)

I had been looking at this one for some time. Primarily for the ATV, but nothing wrong with it for skidding out logs. For the past week $49, now $29.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YXDHN9W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you want it in Orange or Red it costs $10 more. What's a rattle can of paint cost these days, <$10 for sure.


----------



## sawfun (Jan 24, 2020)

I've bought my 8, 10, & 12 ton Skooums for less than that, though they likely weighs half of what an ATV weighs.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 25, 2020)

It showed up last night. Very nice.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 25, 2020)

sawfun said:


> I've bought my 8, 10, & 12 ton Skooums for less than that, though they likely weighs half of what an ATV weighs.



My best snatch block is one I found. I use to find a lot of logging equipment years ago. Snatch block, cables, shackle, tree saver, 6' pry bar, various axes, and big box of nails, all kinds of stuff. The best stuff is left lying on the ground by the Forest Service people. Not heavy duty like the loggers use, and they don't paint it a bright color, so once it hits the ground it is gone.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 25, 2020)

I paid almost $90 for this years ago. Massive and with a working load of 15,000 pounds. A bit much for an ATV.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 25, 2020)

15/32 isn't very big rope.

My smallest ropes are 1/2 inch and some are up to 1 inch dia.


----------

